# Antique copper lined Humidor



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

The Goodwill Shopping site has an auction for an old copper-lined Humidor










Here are the results that come up for Humidor

shopgoodwill.com -- Search Results


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have seen a few of those that's how they did it in the old days!:beerchug:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I have no interest... just figured I'd share the info with my fellow BOTLs in case there are any collectors out there!'


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks sweet!!
But i like mine now lol


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got one. I don't use it to store cigars or pipe tobacco, it's more of a decorative piece. 
My 6 year old likes to stash stuff in there. I once found about $6 in it, plus a couple of bouncy balls, some string, few lego's, etc. He was upset I was messing with his "stash"! :tsk:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I've got one. I don't use it to store cigars or pipe tobacco, it's more of a decorative piece.
> My 6 year old likes to stash stuff in there. I once found about $6 in it, plus a couple of bouncy balls, some string, few lego's, etc. He was upset I was messing with his "stash"! :tsk:


Thats cute....damn, did I just say cute:nod:


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

i think these old school humidors are cool, I thought about getting one and putting 1/4 of spanish cedar along the walls.
I have seen some with very cool wood work designs.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Big Bull said:


> Thats cute....damn, did I just say cute:nod:


Why, yes...you did indeed say cute....and that's just what it was! Was very difficult to keep a straight face but busted up laughing when he went back outside.

Someone should grab one when they have a chance though. They are cheap (usually), great conversation pieces and have a link to past BOTLs.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

That would be a nice piece to have.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Auction closed at $47.00

shopgoodwill.com - #7729941 - Copper Lined Antique Dark Wood Humidor - 4/20/2011 9:00:00 PM


----------

